# 380kg squat @ 71kg bw



## Dig (Aug 28, 2007)

Ger Mcnamara (cons old training partner) squatting 380kg @ 71kg bw.






Incredible!!


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Nice lift!

what height is he btw, is it just the camera or does he look about 4ft tall?


----------



## russforever (Apr 2, 2009)

omfg maddness


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Omg that's insane. That's well over 5 times his bodyweight....


----------



## Dig (Aug 28, 2007)

SK-XO said:


> Nice lift!
> 
> what height is he btw, is it just the camera or does he look about 4ft tall?


id put him at about 5ft2 ish, fair bit shorter than me and im barely touching 5ft8


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Incredible, thats an unbelievable weight, and no disrespect meant, but you automatically think he will be big, then the vid loads and he isn't - which makes it even more respectable IMO.


----------



## Mikazagreat (Apr 10, 2009)

he's 5.2 in a tall day.


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

lol is that vid from special olympics? he is smaller then me so myst be a dwarf? lol only had to bend knees like 3inch lol

good man tho that weight just to be on ya neck..... fuk!


----------



## piper (Jan 4, 2009)

lucky his guts didnt fall out of his ass with the strain he looked to have.


----------



## phenom82 (Dec 30, 2008)

Is that a world record?


----------



## deeppurple (Mar 13, 2010)

thats pretty damn impressive for somebody whos 71kg...


----------



## Taylor01 (Mar 28, 2008)

That's fckin unreal. I'm heavier than him and much much weaker. Much Respect


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

big_jim_87 said:


> lol is that vid from special olympics? he is smaller then me so myst be a dwarf? lol *only had to bend knees like 3inch lol *
> 
> good man tho that weight just to be on ya neck..... fuk!


Sounds like your squats then

:lol:


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

He is a bit of a monster squatter - really nice guy too. He was lifting the same day as me in Limerick.


----------



## bigbear21 (Oct 11, 2009)

thats fvcking unbelievable incredible strength


----------



## Dig (Aug 28, 2007)

phenom82 said:


> Is that a world record?


Believe it is a gpc open world record? Will def be a m2 (45-49 yr old) WR, the fact he is still lifting these kind of weights at over 45 yrs old makes it even more unreal! Top guy as well as matt said.


----------



## Dig (Aug 28, 2007)

rs007 said:


> Incredible, thats an unbelievable weight, and no disrespect meant, but you automatically think he will be big, then the vid loads and he isn't - which makes it even more respectable IMO.


I know what you mean, looking at him there is absolutely no way you think he would even hold that kind of weight on his back.


----------



## 8103 (May 5, 2008)

excellent stuff

reminds me of Phil Richard, 310 at 67.5


----------



## Big Kris (Aug 25, 2009)

OMG that imense!!


----------



## Dig (Aug 28, 2007)

crouchmagic said:


> excellent stuff
> 
> reminds me of Phil Richard, 310 at 67.5


Another amazing PL, one of the top brit lifters in history imo.


----------



## kingliam84 (Feb 7, 2010)

that was a good squat lol immense


----------



## Chew (Mar 4, 2009)

Brian Schwab hitting 805lbs (365kg) at75kg


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Like M_at, saw that in person. Mind-blowing. And a really good guy too, I'd have a lot of time for Ger.


----------



## Lopez Original (Mar 8, 2010)

Good lift!


----------



## pecman (May 11, 2008)

Just goes to show that lifting heavy weights doesn't allways = muscle gains.

If he come upto me in the street and told me he could do that i would fall over laughing.

bloody amazing i think for how skinny he is.


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2010)

well he does look 4 ft tall in the vid - unless every one else around is 7 ft and the bar only moved a few inches- however it was really really slow rep


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

Ak_88 said:


> Sounds like your squats then
> 
> :lol:


whats that, a damn sight heavyer then yours?..... :lol: :lol:


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

pecman said:


> Just goes to show that lifting heavy weights doesn't allways = muscle gains.
> 
> If he come upto me in the street and told me he could do that i would fall over laughing.
> 
> bloody amazing i think for how skinny he is.


you say this but if he had an extra 10-14lb lbm he would be lifting more


----------

